# i915kms.ko & fuse problems in 13.0



## balanga (Apr 16, 2021)

In my latest attempt to upgrade 12.2 to 13.0 (on a ThinkPad X220) I'm unable to use i915kms.ko and fuse.

Initially the system refuses to boot because /etc/fstab tries to mount a Linux (ext2fs) partition but after commenting it out it boots, however kldload will not load fuse.

Also /boot/modules/i915kms.ko is not supported.

Unfortunately I can't find these msgs in dmesg and have had to try and film the boot process.

I've seen posts mentioning both these problems but unable to find definitive solutions.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 16, 2021)

The `fuse` module has been renamed to `fusefs`.
Don't know about your problems with i915kms, for me it works.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2021)

balanga said:


> In my latest attempt to upgrade 12.2 to 13.0 (on a ThinkPad X220) I'm unable to use i915kms.ko and fuse.




```
kld_list="fusefs /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```
Works for me. As was already pointed out, fuse was renamed to fusefs some time ago, 12.2. still tolerated the old name, 13.0 does not.


----------



## aragats (Apr 16, 2021)

balanga said:


> Also /boot/modules/i915kms.ko is not supported.


You have to install it.

```
% pkg which /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
/boot/modules/i915kms.ko was installed by package drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.92.g20210202
```


----------



## balanga (Apr 16, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> The `fuse` module has been renamed to `fusefs`.



So I just need to use* kld_lst="fusefs"*  in /etc/rc.conf?

And should I change 'fuse' to 'fusefs' in`/etc/fstab` if trying to mount a ext4 partition?


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 16, 2021)

balanga said:


> So I just need to use* kld_lst="fusefs"* in /etc/rc.conf?


Yes.


balanga said:


> And should I change 'fuse' to 'fusefs' in`/etc/fstab` if trying to mount a ext4 partition?


No, "fuse" will work.


----------



## balanga (Apr 16, 2021)

aragats said:


> You have to install it.
> 
> ```
> % pkg which /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
> ...


Thanks, I have it working now.

Never come across `pkg which` before...


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2021)

aragats said:


> You have to install it.
> 
> ```
> % pkg which /boot/modules/i915kms.ko
> ...


This pkg works fine with the amd64 release but when installed on the i386 release the screen goes blank when the video mode changes and I need a hard reset to stop the system. 

Is there any way to debug what is going on? I can't get any info from any of the logs.

Where would I look to see if anyone else is having similar problems or has found a solution?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 17, 2021)

balanga said:


> This pkg works fine with the amd64 release but when installed on the i386 release the screen goes blank when the video mode changes and I need a hard reset to stop the system.


As I already told you in your other thread about exactly the same problem: This is obviously a bug/crash. I doubt i386/amd64 has anything to do with that, more likely it's happening with the specific graphics chip in that machine.


balanga said:


> Is there any way to debug what is going on? I can't get any info from any of the logs.


Kernel output _should_ be in /var/log/messages. If you don't find anything in there, the crash prevents writing to the log.

You _could_ try to obtain kernel output on a serial console in that case. And you could try to collect a kernel crash dump.


----------



## tux2bsd (Apr 17, 2021)

> upgrade 12.2 to 13.0 (on a ThinkPad X220) I'm unable to use i915kms.ko


Me too but on an old Eee PC (1005HA).

*Solution*, as above, for *i915kms*

```
pkg install drm-fbsd13-kmod
```
That brings in "gpu-firmware-kmod" and it is fine now.


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2021)

Zirias said:


> As I already told you in your other thread about exactly the same problem: This is obviously a bug/crash. I doubt i386/amd64 has anything to do with that, more likely it's happening with the specific graphics chip in that machine.
> 
> Kernel output _should_ be in /var/log/messages. If you don't find anything in there, the crash prevents writing to the log.
> 
> You _could_ try to obtain kernel output on a serial console in that case. And you could try to collect a kernel crash dump.


I have installed both the amd64 and i386 releases on the same machine (on different partitions) so both releases are using the same graphics chip.

/var/log/messages does not provide any clues.

As for using a serial console, I've never done that... Looked at the instructions, but I'm damned if I know how to connect a serial port to com1 on my ThinkPad X220... I understand that the last ThinkPad which had an RS232 port was a T30, which I happen to have, but not with me at the moment, so I may give this a try in a week or so.

As for kernel crash dumps, I'm not sure if the system actually crashes as I need to power off to stop it.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 17, 2021)

If amd64 works fine on this machine, just use it. There's no point to use an i386 system on an amd64 machine.


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> sd13-kmod[/CODE]
> That brings in "gpu-firmware-kmod" and it is fine now.
> 
> Note no change needed to /etc/rc.conf , remains as follows:
> ...





tux2bsd said:


> Me too but on an old Eee PC (1005HA).
> 
> *Solution*, as above, for *i915kms*
> 
> ...


After reinstalling graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod I see that graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod is now installed (didn't see it before) and the system now boots up OK.


----------



## tux2bsd (Apr 17, 2021)

```
for item in kld_list; do grep $item /important/stuff_to_do_because_of_kld_list_item; done
```
An upgrade helper like that would be an idea.


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2021)

Zirias said:


> If amd64 works fine on this machine, just use it. There's no point to use an i386 system on an amd64 machine.



The intension is to have it available if/when I might need to use my ThinkPad T60 (which I discovered uses a 32 bit CPU)


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 17, 2021)

So you want to transplant hard disks? Well, whatever…


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2021)

Zirias said:


> So you want to transplant hard disks? Well, whatever…


Not that difficult with a USB enclosure...


----------



## balanga (Apr 17, 2021)

balanga said:


> After reinstalling graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod I see that graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod is now installed (didn't see it before) and the system now boots up OK.


Spoke too soon... It booted up OK once or twice but now continues go to blank screen at the point where it says 'loading kernel modules'...


----------



## balanga (Apr 25, 2021)

Just tried the same disk in a ThinkPad X201 and it boots up fine in hi-res, however in X I get a blank screen albeit with a mouse cursor. I need to power off to any response, however a power off does a normal shutdown and cleans up the filesystem, rather than leaving it in a dirty state as it did previously.... although I can't remember changing anything which would have this effect.


----------



## Silent22 (Apr 25, 2021)

You solved my problem intel braswell graphics n3150
install drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.92.g20210202 and resolution/graphics work
Thanks
​


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2021)

balanga said:


> however a power off does a normal shutdown and cleans up the filesystem, rather than leaving it in a dirty state as it did previously.... although I can't remember changing anything which would have this effect.


This is usually a BIOS option. Pressing the power button has two options, instant off and 4 sec delay. If you set it to 4 sec. delay just momentarily pressing the power button will send an ACPI power-off signal to shutdown the machine gracefully. Instant off is, well, instant off. If the ACPI power-off doesn't work (graceful shutdown) you can press and hold the power button for 4 seconds to instantly turn the machine off. You should have this setting in the BIOS to 4 sec. delay. Then just pressing the power button will do a graceful shutdown.


----------

